# Statement of Christ's Purpose



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

(This is from www.icr.org.)

*Statement of Christ's Purpose*
November 20, 2006

_"For I have given you an example, that ye should do as I have done to you" (John 13:15)._

Schools, businesses, and institutions are all well advised to develop and live by a "statement of purpose" if they are to be successful, evaluating each activity by its effectiveness in fulfilling that purpose.

As Christians, we should also have a well-defined purpose. Each individual's specific purpose will vary somewhat, depending on that person's giftedness, background, and circumstances; but since Christ is our example, each Christian's statement of purpose should reflect His priorities and values.

In many ways Mark's Gospel provides the most vivid and explicit insight into the work of Jesus, and in this book we see Jesus often repeating His statement of purpose. "Jesus came . . . preaching the gospel of the kingdom of God, And saying . . . repent ye, and believe the gospel" (Mark 1:14-15). Jesus Christ had come with the specific purpose of saving the lost, and everything He did pointed to that end. "I came not to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance" (2:17).

Christ not only preached to sinners, but He trained and sent out His followers to see that His mission was effectively carried out, even after He was gone. "And He called unto Him the twelve, and began to send them forth. . . . And they went out, and preached that men should repent" (6:7,12). Regarding His approaching death, He explained: "The Son of man came . . . to give His life a ransom for many" (10:45). As He left them, He commanded, "Go ye into all the world, and preach the gospel to every creature" (16:15).

Our priorities should be the same as His. If everything we do points toward this end, His mission will thereby be accomplished. "Whosoever shall lose his life for my sake and the gospel's, the same shall save it" (8:35).


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you Mrs. B. I needed that. I sometimes get way too caught up in the details and simply loose sight of the mission. I've been getting on myself for letting so many things bother me. When I'm bothered, I'm grumpy, when I'm grumpy I act and say things that make it worse. The viscious cycle gets crazy.

As you pointed out, my mission, my calling from my Savior is for me to be an example and follow him...not get it my way.

Thanks again and may God bless you in your ministry.

Erik


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm glad that message helped you, Erik.

All Christians are "on mission" whether we realize it or not. Yet all of us get distracted along the way. We begin to think our goal is "earning a living" or "raising the kids" or "getting a college degree." All of those are good goals, but the focus (even while pursuing those ends) is to be living out the love of God in front of others so they'll be drawn to Jesus - so they'll ask us the reason for our hope and our peace amid trials.

May God cleanse our lives, our minds and our tongues so that we can be transparent, sincere and effective ambassadors for him. Amen.


----------

